# yahoo messenger sur ipad



## boulydu88 (4 Janvier 2011)

bonjour a tous je suis novice et je n'arrive pas a obtenir yahoo messenger sur mon mac !!
la messagerie fonctionne mais pas le tchat messenger dans yahoo 
help please ????
bouly
d'avance merci !!


----------



## twinworld (4 Janvier 2011)

vous avez posté dans le forum pour iPad et vous parlez de Yahoo Messenger sur votre Mac. Vous cherchez quoi exactement ?

En plus vous double-postez http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/yahoo-messenger-sur-macbookair-559162.html ce qui est profondément désagréable.


----------



## boulydu88 (4 Janvier 2011)

twinworld a dit:


> vous avez posté dans le forum pour iPad et vous parlez de Yahoo Messenger sur votre Mac. Vous cherchez quoi exactement ?
> 
> En plus vous double-postez http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/yahoo-messenger-sur-macbookair-559162.html ce qui est profondément désagréable.


---------------
on peux pas dire que vous êtes super cool dans ce forum je suis un peu perdu et vous trouvez pas mieux que de fusiller pour si peu !
bref voici mon problème mon amie a eu pour noël un ipad et un mac book air !
elle réussi a ouvrir la messagerie Yahoo mais pas la partie Yahoo Messenger il me semble qu'avec les deux c'est réalisable non ??
merci pour votre compréhension !!
Cordialement
bouly !!


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2011)

Le souci, c'est que tu parles de ton Mac dans le premier message. Aucun iPad n'est évoqué.

Un peu de clarté permettrait de t'aider.


----------



## boulydu88 (4 Janvier 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Le souci, c'est que tu parles de ton Mac dans le premier message. Aucun iPad n'est évoqué.
> 
> Un peu de clarté permettrait de t'aider.


-------------------------------------------
bonjour gwen merci de ta réponse !

je n'y connait rien du tout en mac mon amie a un ipad et un macbook air moi je pensais qu'avec les deux elle pouvait aller sur internet ! voila pourquoi j'ai posté deux fois le meme sujet !


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2011)

Yahoo messenger existe pour iPhone et donc iPad.
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/yahoo-messenger/id309219097?mt=8


----------



## boulydu88 (4 Janvier 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Yahoo messenger existe pour iPhone et donc iPad.
> http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/yahoo-messenger/id309219097?mt=8




merci  a toi je vais lui faire parvenir les liens bonne soirée !!


----------

